# Should I take my friends to Waxy O'Connor's for Friday Brunch?



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, I have a couple of mates visiting for the rugby soon.., they like a drink! Should I bring them to Waxy O'Connor's or somewhere else?

One of them will 100% be wearing an Irish top


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Hi, I have a couple of mates visiting for the rugby soon.., they like a drink! Should I bring them to Waxy O'Connor's or somewhere else?
> 
> One of them will 100% be wearing an Irish top


Take them to the Double Becker brunch (that's a good one for the price) or If you have a bit more cash (AED 430 each) go to the Yulumba it is fantastic.


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Hi, I have a couple of mates visiting for the rugby soon.., they like a drink! Should I bring them to Waxy O'Connor's or somewhere else?
> 
> One of them will 100% be wearing an Irish top


Just my opinion but not one for the faint hearted! No problem with what ye wear.

I went one Friday and left it after 2 drinks. By 3/4pm it was very sloppy, a bit of argiebargie had started at that stage.

That said I know people went after work and had good craic.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

the only problem with taking them to Waxy's is that I might just be there....

Best brunch in Dubai, AED85, brekkie and roast, 5 or 6 hours and 5 drinks, but just buy more beer tokens...

Go on, do it, you know you need too (oh, and come 5pm there's loads of skimpily dressed drunk girlies there. Allegedly)


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> the only problem with taking them to Waxy's is that I might just be there....
> 
> Best brunch in Dubai, AED85, brekkie and roast, 5 or 6 hours and 5 drinks, but just buy more beer tokens...
> 
> Go on, do it, you know you need too (oh, and come 5pm there's loads of skimpily dressed drunk girlies there. Allegedly)



What nationality is the crumpet?


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> the only problem with taking them to Waxy's is that I might just be there....
> 
> Best brunch in Dubai, AED85, brekkie and roast, 5 or 6 hours and 5 drinks, but just buy more beer tokens...
> 
> Go on, do it, you know you need too (oh, and come 5pm there's loads of skimpily dressed drunk girlies there. Allegedly)


Crumpet..........skimpily dressed girlies...............all trolly dolly's no doubt??


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> What nationality is the crumpet?



If they are skimpily dressed.......who cares


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> If they are skimpily dressed.......who cares



Can't wait!

lol


----------

